

The Interplanetary Transport Network (2006) [pdf] - lochieferrier
http://www2.esm.vt.edu/~sdross/papers/AmericanScientist2006.pdf

======
ColinWright
Nice article.

I assume this has been submitted in response to the wikipedia article
submitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8577596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8577596)

~~~
tzs
You'd probably like "The InterPlanetary Superhighway and the Origins Program"
[1]. It goes into more depth.

The article "Next Exit 0.5 Kilometers" [2] is a nice general audience overview
of this stuff.

[1]
[http://www.gg.caltech.edu/~mwl/publications/papers/IPSAndOri...](http://www.gg.caltech.edu/~mwl/publications/papers/IPSAndOrigins.pdf)

[2]
[http://resolver.caltech.edu/CaltechES:65.4.Exit](http://resolver.caltech.edu/CaltechES:65.4.Exit)

